# NitroGrafx v0.7, PC-Engine Emulator for DS



## VatoLoco (Mar 23, 2013)

> FluBBa has updated NitroGrafx, the PC-Engine/TG-16 emulator for the DS, which brings the project to version 0.7. See the change log for what's new in this edition, and for more information, check out the author's homepage linked below.





			
				Change Log (03/23/13) said:
			
		

> Added multitap emulation.
> Added 6 button joypad emulation.
> Added support for arguments (for cards that support it).
> Added exit to flashcard menu (for cards that support it).
> Fixed a few things with savestate loading.






Download



On-Going Discussion



Project Page


----------

